# please help identify new fish



## NEWLKAT (Jul 4, 2013)

I recently purchased a tank and it came with this fish. She stated it was an African Cichlid but I am not sure what kind he is. His current only tank mate that came with him is a pleco of all things.


[ur
IMG_2566 by newlkat, on Flickrl=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9203571975/]IMG_2569[/url] by newlkat, on Flickr


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Melanochromis auratus


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep, and that's a nice looking auratus at that. I wouldn't be surprised, though, if his only tankmate is a pleco because he killed off any other fish that she put in with him. They have a well deserved reputation of being one of the nastiest, most aggressive African cichlids out there, so do your research before adding any other fish for him to pulverize.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

How big is your tank? This may be the only fish you can have depending on the size. My personal advice would be to take this fish back unless you're interested in having a "wet pet" as they are one of the most aggressive cichlids you can buy. I hate how these fish are almost always sold to beginners or people unaware of the challenges in keeping them.


----------



## NEWLKAT (Jul 4, 2013)

the tank is a 55 gallon tank, I purchased the tank and it came with the 2 fish. Him and a pleco I was afraid if I did not take the fish they would release him in the pond behind their house, I did not think that was a good idea and felt bad for the fish. I am not sure we have a fish store around here to take him even if we decided to rehome him all we have are pet supermarket and Petsmart.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

You could always put an add on Craigslist or search for local cichlid/aquarium clubs if you decide to rehome him.

In a 55 gallon, I wouldn't say it's absolutely impossible to keep him with some other tankmates, but most people do recommend at least a 75 gallon when keeping auratus.

Before we get into that, though, you should figure out what kind of setup you're going for - do you want to keep a single fish as a "wet pet"; do you want to keep a single species in a breeding group of several individuals (usually one or 2 males with 3 or more females - auratus would be a single male with at least 6 or 7 females); do you want to keep several species in small breeding groups (a 55 gallon could accommodate 3 species groups of 4-6 fish each); or do you want to keep an all male tank (no breeding, no females, a single male from several different species)?

Go to the library section and look at "cookie cutter setups" for a 55 gallon to get an idea of some possible combos. Ask if you have any questions. Then we'll figure out what to do with your rambunctious little fish, the auratus.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It's your tank space and you should keep only what you really want. Unless you are really committed to this species, I see no reason to keep it. It's going to be a challenge to keep it in 55 gallons with tank mates. IME, it often is in 6 ft. tanks. And introduction of new fish is probably not going to be a simple matter! When I introduce new fish, I always remove the auratus. Put it into a pale for a few days or into a small tank for possibly a week(s). It never gives new fish a chance. In comparison, I've never had to do the same for other aggressive mbuna such as Kenyi and bumble bee.

There is no shortage of fish in captivity. A lot of fish live a short life.....they all can't live a long life because there simply is not enough tank space! Your auratus is a lone specimen probably because he killed all his tank mates. There is a slim chance you might find a suitable home, though more then likely he will wreak havoc in somebody else's tank. Somebody who is really wanting to keep auratus is probably best to start off with young juvies.....which are generally available 365 days a year from the big box stores as well as every where else. Unless you want a single fish in a 55 gal., or are really up for a challenge, other wise I think you would be best to put the fish down.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm hate to say it but just give it to your LFS and resock with less erm aggressive species. Yep M.auratus can be kept and bred in a 55g but generaly starting with mainly young females. This guy is bad news except for a real big real aggressive Mbuna mix.
LFSs sell a lot as they look so good but real bad news for most Mbuna keepers unless ready to stock a 100g with the big bad and aggressive. Yep only a small Mbuna but for sure punches above its wieght. :wink:


----------



## NEWLKAT (Jul 4, 2013)

My daughter wants to keep him so I will look at craigslist for a 55gallon tank for her room she can keep him and the pleco. Neither of us has the heart to euthanize him just because he is such a baddy, she is aware they will be the only 2 fish in the tank. Maybe down the line if I think she can handle the challenge maybe we will try an all male tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm I hope no one was suggesting euthanasia. Its a beautiful male of a pure species. Just in a 55g with any others it will be a major problem. Just give it to a LFS and hope te next buyer has the 100g robust Mbuna cichlid tank it needs. Or advitise it free as such. Kind of suspect the tank came cheap because of a sentamental feeling for this guy. Yep a nice cichlid. Yep not good for your new tank. Its a bit harsh but deal with it as best you can. And for sure avoid any sentimental attachment. Kind of leads to more problems.

Unless you want a long term pet cichlid in this 55g get it a new home by your best means. Its kind of low value so give it away if needed. Leaves you free to enjoy a 55g with all its potential. 8)


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

A bit of fishkeeping advice - don't name them.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> Erm I hope no one was suggesting euthanasia. Its a beautiful male of a pure species.





BC in SK said:


> Unless you want a single fish in a 55 gal., or are really up for a challenge, other wise I think you would be best to put the fish down.


I think "putting the fish down" is a bit much, too. If the OP made a little bit of an effort, I'm sure a willing person to take the fish could be found. It sounds like he's decided to keep him, though, so best of luck. He really is a good looking fish.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> I'm sure a willing person to take the fish could be found.


Yes, there are lot's of people that like free fish.....even though they have WAY too many fish already! And if it wipes out all their fish in a 55 or 29 gal......out of sight, out of mind , it's not your problem anymore , is it?

Fish have a breeding strategy that produces lot's and lot's of offspring. A breeder may choose to use some as feeders. Or they may not even bother to remove the fry or they let their mouthbrooders spit the fry in the tank. It's a choice the aquarist makes that these young fish have a very, very short life. Or some can be grown up......and if they are unwanted at a later date they still could be culled. They live a fairly short life instead of a very, very short life. There is a distinction :-? I have the option of using full grown mbuna as feeders.....though I would much, much prefer to simply cull. Of course the longer you have a fish, the more value and the more attatched to it you become.

If you can find some one who really wants it, is committed and able to keep it well.....all the better. Not the case in all markets. But just to dump your unsuitable problem fish on anyone willing to take it, is irresponsible from my perspective. The potential harm is far worse then the life of one fish.

That the OP has decided to devote a tank to the fish (and the pleco)......I think that is great, as long as that is really what they want to do.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Kind of see your point BC but LFSs are full of fish with as bad or worse reps than this guy. You can kind of take on too much. If we were all perfect would we breed or pass on any cichlid?
Pretty much any cichlid species has the potential to kill or make life missery for other fish/cichlids if folk do not research first?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Its kind of a learning process, a dom adult male _M.auratus_ can be a pretty fast teacher.


----------

